# مساعدة في برمجة &#1575



## enatronics (28 يوليو 2006)

*مساعدة في برمجة الميكرونترولر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لي رجاء عندكم بأن تفيدوني بمعلومات عن الpic programing إن أمكن 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر:33:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم يمكنك زيارة الموضوع التالي لتجد ضالتك بإذن الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17559
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7: 
[/FRAME]​


----------



## eng_sinan (31 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي العزيز أولا انت لم تحدد ما هو قصدك من البرنامج 

و لكن يكتب برنامج المتحكم الدقيق باستخدام لغة الاسمبلي و لغة السي ، و لكل عائلة من عوائل البك أوامر معينة بامكاني ان ازدك بكامل الداتا شيت اللازمة لأي عائلة تريدها 
و لكن ارجو منك تحديد بالضبط ما ترغب بمعرفته من المتحكم الدقيق و انا جاهز للمساعدة .
و يوجد برنامح يدعى mblap و هو لغرض مساعدتك في محاكاة المتحكم الدقيق و نقل البرنامج تكست فايل الى داخل المتحكم الدقيق و امور اخرى و لكني ارجوك ان تحدد طلبك و اقبل مني فائق الاحترام


----------



## رحال حول العالم (9 أغسطس 2006)

ابحث عن معلومات عن AT98C51 
دائرة البرمجة و ال Data Sheet و كذلك ال Assembeller / Compiler


----------

